# Cancel my ILR Standard application and reapply to Super Prioirty



## AndrewsT (10 mo ago)

Hi guys, I need your help. I submitted my application last night and 
just received some horrible news and need to super priority.
I’m thinking to withdraw my current application and resubmit. Any idea which form I need.
This form keeps popping up, can anyone confirm.
Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Cancel your visa, immigration or citizenship application


Cancel (withdraw) a UK visa, immigration or citizenship application




www.gov.uk


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Assuming that this news means you need to travel abroad very soon? If not, is there a reason you absolutely need a decision on ILR right now?

If you have submitted the application form and have NOT attended biometrics, you can leave the UK and return any time before your visa expires, then attend biometrics when you're back in the UK

Your application won't be withdrawn unless you leave the UK after providing your identity document (passport at biometrics appointment)


----------



## AndrewsT (10 mo ago)

clever-octopus said:


> Assuming that this news means you need to travel abroad very soon? If not, is there a reason you absolutely need a decision on ILR right now?
> 
> If you have submitted the application form and have NOT attended biometrics, you can leave the UK and return any time before your visa expires, then attend biometrics when you're back in the UK
> 
> Your application won't be withdrawn unless you leave the UK after providing your identity document (passport at biometrics appointment)


----------



## AndrewsT (10 mo ago)

Thanks


----------



## AndrewsT (10 mo ago)

Crawford said:


> Cancel your visa, immigration or citizenship application
> 
> 
> Cancel (withdraw) a UK visa, immigration or citizenship application
> ...


hi Crawford, thanks for this, every website I’ve read it directs me to that link, I’ll try it and hopefully see how The refund side works. I’ll then reapply and hopefully can find a Super Priority Option


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Actually I retract my previous statement: "Your application won't be withdrawn unless you leave the UK after providing your identity document (passport at biometrics appointment)"
There were recent changes to the Immigration Rules under Section 34K, and now you cannot travel at all after submitting the application, whether you've attended biometrics or not.

Best time for finding a super priority slot is just after midnight

Ignore anything regarding return of documents (as you haven't submitted any yet), the link Crawford posted is indeed the correct way to withdraw your application


----------



## AndrewsT (10 mo ago)

Thanks For your reply, Yes to leave the UK, unsure how long I’ll be cause it’s a family emergency, so most likely it will expire whilst there.

My intention is to withdraw and reapply right away keeping an eye for a priority at what centre it’s available. Whenever the refund comes it comes. Also, anyone knows when is the best time to look for Super Priority option.

thanks


----------



## AndrewsT (10 mo ago)

clever-octopus said:


> Actually I retract my previous statement: "Your application won't be withdrawn unless you leave the UK after providing your identity document (passport at biometrics appointment)"
> There were recent changes to the Immigration Rules under Section 34K, and now you cannot travel at all after submitting the application, whether you've attended biometrics or not.
> 
> Best time for finding a super priority slot is just after midnight
> ...


thanks much, will withdraw and resubmit tonight with coffee for mid night look out…
Will keep the thread updated incase it helps someone else 😊


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Good luck, I hope you're able to get something soon. Even if you get a super priority appointment, you probably won't find a slot within the next 3-4 weeks unless you get really lucky


----------



## AndrewsT (10 mo ago)

clever-octopus said:


> Good luck, I hope you're able to get something soon. Even if you get a super priority appointment, you probably won't find a slot within the next 3-4 weeks unless you get really lucky


Update guys
I got a super priority today, literally as soon as the close struck 12 - I also got an appointment for next week which I had to pay an extra 125£ for 
Quick Question - when uploading my documents 
Do I only need to upload current only or I need to include all the pages from all exit and entry from 2012 ?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Are you asking about your passport? You should scan all passports, in full, that were used to enter the UK during the period you're relying on for ILR (so if under a 10-year route, any passports that were used to apply for UK visas or enter the UK in the last 10 years)


----------



## ess40 (Feb 17, 2017)

AndrewsT said:


> Update guys
> I got a super priority today, literally as soon as the close struck 12 - I also got an appointment for next week which I had to pay an extra 125£ for
> Quick Question - when uploading my documents
> Do I only need to upload current only or I need to include all the pages from all exit and entry from 2012 ?


What location did you get your appointment and how many days from your application date?


----------



## AndrewsT (10 mo ago)

clever-octopus said:


> Are you asking about your passport? You should scan all passports, in full, that were used to enter the UK during the period you're relying on for ILR (so if under a 10-year route, any passports that were used to apply for UK visas or enter the UK in the last 10 years)





ess40 said:


> What location did you get your appointment and how many days from your application date?


I submitted my application 00:03 this morning 25.03
Booked about 1am 
Location Croydon Bedford Point 31/03 - 8:30 am (6days)
There was only 8am and 8:30 available
There was also some for the same day for London Premium but was £200 +


----------



## AndrewsT (10 mo ago)

clever-octopus said:


> Are you asking about your passport? You should scan all passports, in full, that were used to enter the UK during the period you're relying on for ILR (so if under a 10-year route, any passports that were used to apply for UK visas or enter the UK in the last 10 years)


yes was the passports - guess it’s a bottle of wine and some scanning tonight - thanks


----------



## AndrewsT (10 mo ago)

Update guys, I did my biometrics on the 31.03 - 8:30am - took about 20mins to complete 
Received an email from UKVAS 9am that they have submitted my application- have yet to receive a decision or an email about complex application (Seems like a few persons have gotten that)

I intend to wait until Tuesday afternoon before querying, might even ask for my 800£ refund seeing that no contact was made before the end of the next working day - which would have been yesterday afternoon.

Any advise will be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

What is complex about your application? Most ILR applications are pretty straightforward - you've either lived in the UK for 5 years or you haven't.


----------



## AndrewsT (10 mo ago)

Crawford said:


> What is complex about your application? Most ILR applications are pretty straightforward - you've either lived in the UK for 5 years or you haven't.


 I’ve seen a few people said that they have received an email with the explanation that their application cannot be processed within the 24hour timeline - but I have not received any acknowledgment or update.
I’m just querying if anyone knows what the next step will be in this situation,


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/986386/Refunds-policy-v5.0-ext.pdf


----------



## ess40 (Feb 17, 2017)

AndrewsT said:


> I’ve seen a few people said that they have received an email with the explanation that their application cannot be processed within the 24hour timeline - but I have not received any acknowledgment or update.
> I’m just querying if anyone knows what the next step will be in this situation,


Did you end up getting your ILR?


----------



## AndrewsT (10 mo ago)

ess40 said:


> Did you end up getting your ILR?


Hi Ess40 - still no acknowledgement or anything, tried ringing but received an automated message that are experiencing high volume and not taking any new calls or dealing with any new case.

I opened a complain via email yesterday which they said can take up to 20 days to reply. Have you done you biometrics, any update on your end ?


----------



## ess40 (Feb 17, 2017)

AndrewsT said:


> Hi Ess40 - still no acknowledgement or anything, tried ringing but received an automated message that are experiencing high volume and not taking any new calls or dealing with any new case.
> 
> I opened a complain via email yesterday which they said can take up to 20 days to reply. Have you done you biometrics, any update on your end ?


Yes my friend just got his today (Same day) and attended same center as you . Reason why I was checking on your application


----------



## AndrewsT (10 mo ago)

ess40 said:


> Yes my friend just got his today (Same day) and attended same center as you . Reason why I was checking on your application


That’s crazy, The only notification I got was from UKVAS that my supporting documents have been submitted. Hopefully I get a reply to my complaint soon plus my 800£ - cause I’m going to request it after


----------



## AndrewsT (10 mo ago)

Update guys, I have received my Residence Permit today, dated 01.04.22 the day after my biometrics 
I’m happy and baffled at the same time as I had no correspondence from Home Office.
Now it just a waiting game to see how long it will take to get back my refund from my first standard application I withdrew
Thanks for all the advice 🙌🏽


----------



## ess40 (Feb 17, 2017)

AndrewsT said:


> Update guys, I have received my Residence Permit today, dated 01.04.22 the day after my biometrics
> I’m happy and baffled at the same time as I had no correspondence from Home Office.
> Now it just a waiting game to see how long it will take to get back my refund from my first standard application I withdrew
> Thanks for all the advice 🙌🏽


Congrats man. So what created the delay? and hopefully you get a full refund for the £800


----------



## AndrewsT (10 mo ago)

ess40 said:


> Congrats man. So what created the delay? and hopefully you get a full refund for the £800


Doubt I’ll get my refund, since the permit was dated the day after I had my biometrics so the decision was made before the end of the next working day it seems


----------



## ess40 (Feb 17, 2017)

AndrewsT said:


> Doubt I’ll get my refund, since the permit was dated the day after I had my biometrics so the decision was made before the end of the next working day it seems


oo wow. So you got the card but got no email confirmation that it was successful. it probably in your junk mail


----------



## aysima1225 (7 mo ago)

AndrewsT said:


> Doubt I’ll get my refund, since the permit was dated the day after I had my biometrics so the decision was made before the end of the next working day it seems


Currently I am experiencing the same as you did. Applied for standard service, withdrew and then reapplied for the super priority service. Attended at the same center for biometrics on 12.07.2022 at 09.00. It is fourth day now and no communication at all, apart from UKVCAS submitting email. I have been also trying to contact without success. Hoping the same result, finger cross.


----------



## aysima1225 (7 mo ago)

Were you able to get refund for the first application?


----------



## AndrewsT (10 mo ago)

aysima1225 said:


> Currently I am experiencing the same as you did. Applied for standard service, withdrew and then reapplied for the super priority service. Attended at the same center for biometrics on 12.07.2022 at 09.00. It is fourth day now and no communication at all, apart from UKVCAS submitting email. I have been also trying to contact without success. Hoping the same result, finger cross.





aysima1225 said:


> Were you able to get refund for the first application?


Hope it comes soon, it’s worrying when you get no feedback 
I did get my refund of my initial payment in full
Paid 22/03 received the refund 29/04


----------



## aysima1225 (7 mo ago)

AndrewsT said:


> Hope it comes soon, it’s worrying when you get no feedback
> I did get my refund of my initial payment in full
> Paid 22/03 received the refund 29/04


Thanks a lot. It is really stressful. My logic says they would have sent me an email if they had rejected my application or they had needed any extra document. It is a clear straightforward application. I hope the same caseworker was tasked to my case.


----------



## aysima1225 (7 mo ago)

Update: Just received an email from "BRP courier delivery" that my biometric card is due to be delivered to my address within the next 48 hours. 😀


----------



## tselby (6 mo ago)

UPDATE - still not had any communication apart from the 'complex' email after 24hrs of my set M super priority.

SET M ILR Super Priority
Super priority booked 1st July
UKVCAS ID appointment in Leeds 13th July
Submitted 13th July 9am
'Complex' email received 14th July

No communication since!!

Have complained via email and via the gov website and also called on thursday 21st July and escalated over the phone with a case number.

No idea what is going on, stressed is an under statement. Part of me wonders if i cancelled it all then re applied it would come through quicker!


----------



## tselby (6 mo ago)

UPDATE

had a reply this morning - acknowledging my complaint and saying they have notified the appropriate team regarding my request and that where they haven't come to a decision within the super priority time frame they will issue a refund...


----------



## AndrewsT (10 mo ago)

tselby said:


> UPDATE
> 
> had a reply this morning - acknowledging my complaint and saying they have notified the appropriate team regarding my request and that where they haven't come to a decision within the super priority time frame they will issue a refund...


Hopefully it comes through soon, do not cancel it, just wait, May come sooner than you expect - and keep up updated 🤞🏽


----------



## tselby (6 mo ago)

UPDATE

Still no communication after acknowledging my complaint from July 25th. I had my original SUPER PRIORITY appointment in Leeds on 13th July which is when everything was submitted.

I do know my application is within the Manchester office - interesting because as far as I can see the only next day decisions have been coming out of london recently.

I rang up again today and escalated over the phone with another ticket number.

So far - complained via website form... complained via email.... escalated twice over phone.

I spoke to my friend who works in international applications at leeds university and she has said they have had awful delays on the international student visas. Which puts my mind at ease slightly (that it's not just me) but also I still haven't been refunded for my super priority fee.

Will keep you updated if I hear anything else.


----------



## NESLI (5 mo ago)

AndrewsT said:


> Hi guys, I need your help. I submitted my application last night and
> just received some horrible news and need to super priority.
> I’m thinking to withdraw my current application and resubmit. Any idea which form I need.
> This form keeps popping up, can anyone confirm.
> ...


Hi, I’ve done a mistake regarding my annual income on ilr form so planning to withdraw via the same link but May I learn what did you write Case ID and Home Office ref number .. I only have a ref number but not staring with a letter as asked on the form. If you help I'll be so glad 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Siima (2 mo ago)

Hello I have cancelled my standard visa application using the online form,to use the super priority service but haven't received any email confirmation from home office. I just got a reference number after submitting the online cancellation form. Do we receive any email from UkVi after the cancellation? Could someone pls help?
Thank you


----------

